# help with rough cost brick vs. stucco



## markyb (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking for rough finished costs for a job I'm quoting .
There's about 2500-3000 sq. ft. of exterior that willl be brick veneer OR three-coat cementious stucco over 4 inch hollow block on a two-story home. Windows will have brick or stone lintels and sills.

Can anyone give me an estimate of finished cost per square foot (labor and material) for each option? Assume $390/1000 brick price that I've already allowed the customer. I'm having a hard time finding an experienced finisher for the stucco and need to rough in a price. The work is in the Detroit area and the customer needs a rough idea of pricing at this time.


Mark


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Three coat over 4" CMU will cost almost twice as much, but I can't help you on an actual price.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

markyb said:


> I'm looking for rough finished costs for a job I'm quoting .
> There's about 2500-3000 sq. ft. of exterior that willl be brick veneer OR three-coat cementious stucco over 4 inch hollow block on a two-story home. Windows will have brick or stone lintels and sills.
> 
> Can anyone give me an estimate of finished cost per square foot (labor and material) for each option? Assume $390/1000 brick price that I've already allowed the customer. I'm having a hard time finding an experienced finisher for the stucco and need to rough in a price. The work is in the Detroit area and the customer needs a rough idea of pricing at this time.
> ...


 
$16 sq.ft brick veneer. 
The cost will be greater when considering openings, corners, site conditions, material handling conditions and weather.


----------



## markyb (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies..... brickie, can you estimate a square foot installed cost for 4" hollow block? Was your brick veneer estimate including brick cost?


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

markyb said:


> Thanks for the replies..... brickie, can you estimate a square foot installed cost for 4" hollow block? Was your brick veneer estimate including brick cost?


The average figure that I gave you is total masonry cost including labor, material, overhead and profit.

Yes, I can easily estimate the 4" block, however, what's in it for me????


----------



## markyb (Dec 27, 2007)

I suppose my thinking was that this is stuff you know like the back of your hand, I sure wouldn't want you spending time doing major calculations for me (time is money!). What you gave me is already a good start.....thanks


----------

